# I want to put my layout on display here, only in pics and story



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

HI all, 
I would like to display my switching layout with pictures and a summary, can I write my summary in word and paste that in and then just attach pictures in place? Best way to do this?
Thanks 
Bill


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You certainly can post layout pics with any text you want to add.

Simply write what you want, then click on the paper clip. That will take you to YOUR computer's photo files.
Select the pic you want to use, then click on OPEN. You will see a panel of your choice, select full image,
and it will display. You can then add any additional text and more photos.

Don


----------



## breckheart (Mar 29, 2021)

Has anyone figured it out? I’m the only one this is happening to out of my friends it seems. I really hate it. I just want my normal-*** featured snaptube vidmate photos back.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Host your photos on an external site and copy and paste a link to them. Imgur is easy and free to use.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> Host your photos on an external site and copy and paste a link to them. Imgur is easy and free to use.


Actually, I'm not a fan of that option for a simple reason. When you get the urge to change your organization on that external site, it breaks all the links and makes the thread here useless! For photos, it's also pointless to use the external site, it's very easy to upload photos here directly. The bonus is they'll never disappear unless you specifically take them down.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I've never had a need to do anything with photos on Imgur.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You can certainly complicate adding photos by finding some external storage service (and maybe pay for it) generate a link and then figuring out how to get the link in your post, but why? As GRJ says, upload your photos from your computer to the Forum and put them in your text, where they will remain!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't understand why people think that is so difficult. The links are right there with the photo. All you have to do is copy and paste.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I started a new thread to discuss the graphics posting, no reason to clutter up this one with the discussion: *Posting Graphics at MTF*


----------

